# Wattage to each speaker on a parallel connection ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I need help to clarify this situation ... :hide:

I have a pair of speakers in a parallel connection; my AVR output 140WPC @ 8ohms and 230WPC @ 8ohms with a 4 ohm load (is a little confusing, but a review of the AVR said that when using a 4 ohm load to leave the AVR impedance at 8 instead of 6; that way the AVR outputs more wattage ... their test showed 272WPC using 1 channel and 230WPC with 2 channels, I'm using a 7.1 AVR and I assume 230WPC for the front speakers ... but I'm sure is less than that :bigsmile.

My question is: What is the wattage each speaker is getting from AVR in a parallel connection??? ... I assume is 115 watts (230/2=115) if the AVR outputs 230WPC; Is this correct??? :huh:

I ask this because I been thinking to probably get an external amp, and want to be sure to get one with the correct wattage.

Speakers are rated for a max of 225RMS, 110RMS continuous and 440RMS peak ... if what I did is correct (230/2=115RMS) probably I can get a [email protected]4ohms so each speaker will get half (250/300) to be safe and don't exceed (with a big margin only 25/75 watts) the recommended power amp ... raying:

What do you suggest??? :bigsmile:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

You are forgetting one large aspect of speaker power ratings: Typically speakers are rated using a constant amount of power via pink noise. This method is far more demanding than that found in music, even with extreme dynamics which are no longer common. So, if a speaker is rated at 100 watts during music playback it is very possible for the driver to successfully continue playback during a transient peak that requires 200 watts and more before being damaged and in some cases distorting audibly.

Due to this I wouldn't worry so much about getting exactly 600 watts within a small deviation. If you find a higher powered amplifier you like then get it it is very unlikely you will harm your speakers.

BTW you are right, your power rating is essentially doubled.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you :T

I also got a comment in another forum :whistling: about this ... the recommendation was to get a 400RMS amp (that will give 200 to each speaker I think); so I'm in the hunt for a new toy (I like the Behringer A500 [email protected] and the Crown XLS 202D [email protected] ... $199 and $299 each) :bigsmile:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Thank you :T
> 
> I also got a comment in another forum :whistling: about this ... the recommendation was to get a 400RMS amp (that will give 200 to each speaker I think); so I'm in the hunt for a new toy (I like the Behringer A500 [email protected] and the Crown XLS 202D [email protected] ... $199 and $299 each) :bigsmile:


I recently purchased 2 Crown XLS 202Ds they are well built units and I am happy with them. I will be using them to power some active speakers. The drivers are four ohm rated for 50 watt max and 65 watt max, but each will have 300 watts available. I am not worried in the slightest about damaging either of the drivers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I liked the Crown XLS202 and Behringer A500 ... but after reading about the possible need of extra equipment to balance the signal (not the case with the A500), I found a good deal on a  Samson Servo 600  ... so, I pulled the trigger because of the specifications and the looks (it will blend with the rest of the HT gear) :bigsmile:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like you got everything figured out, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> Looks like you got everything figured out, congrats on the purchase!


Thank you :T

I can wait to play with my equipment again ... I been busy lately (I mean buying stuff and I have not installed anything; I got a pair of JBL S36II and a pair of JBL S38II to swap my surrounds, and also a new JBL SCenterII ... those will be a better match to the front speakers I currently have :bigsmile

I'll be using three ways speakers everywhere ...:yes:


----------

